# Geez, just when I thought I'd seen it ALL from cheaters...



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Just when I *thought* I'd seen pretty much every low and sleazy thing a cheater is capable of doing, they somehow manage to surprise me and once again, lower that bar even more.

Someone had mentioned Reddit recently so I mosied on over there and was reading some of the boards and came across a real gem in the Adultery section. 

A married woman - whose husband is currently battling prostate cancer - was asking her fellow cheaters on the board if they could suggest something a little cheaper (yet still _tasteful_, mind you) than the nicer hotel rooms she and her married lover have been paying for in order to have their bang-fests. She said it starts to get expensive after awhile, because even though they're both financially comfortable, they're both paying for medical bills for their respective spouses, so they need to find a more creative and less expensive alternative in which to conduct their monkey business. 

The typical suggestions of going into empty fields with a blanket, parking in dark parking lots, finding places on barren country roads, using U-haul trailers, paying for cheap hotel rooms or by-the-hour motels, renting large SUVs for a couple of hours and the like are all bandied about. Such a _classy_ bunch. :smthumbup:

She says she wouldn't be opposed to the car thing, but her car is too small so they can't use hers. Her married boyfriends' wife has Multiple Sclerosis and their son has Cystic Fibrosis, so their car is equipped with all kinds of medical stuff which really doesn't leave much room for them to have their fun, so HIS car is out as well. She pretty much turns down all their suggestions of going to dark parking lots, empty fields and dive hotels because I guess she's a class act and it's beneath her to crawl around in the woods or to spend a couple hours in a room at Jim's Motel & Live Bait Shop. Yup, apparently, it's nothing but the best for she and her married prince.

As I was reading this, I just continually shook my head back and forth. Just when you* think* these sleazy cheaters can't _possibly_ sink a little lower, they manage to do JUST that.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

In some the many, the urge to copulate surpasses the urge to eat and drink.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

While this sounds bad......
And it is.

What about those fools that cheat on perfectly healthy spouses?
Those spouses who are healthy, physically and emotionally?

Which is worse?

Or does it matter not?

Just a thought,


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry, I totally missed your point.

This women has no conscience, no sense of guilt.

She has the nerve to ask others how she can screw on the cheap.

Men have their little head to blame for this behavior.

I guess some women have the little guy in the boat to blame.

Really, those little gremlins run the factory to ruin.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Just when I *thought* I'd seen pretty much every low and sleazy thing a cheater is capable of doing, they somehow manage to surprise me and once again, lower that bar even more.
> 
> Someone had mentioned Reddit recently so I mosied on over there and was reading some of the boards and came across a real gem in the Adultery section.
> 
> ...


Nothing says romance like a tryst in a U-haul trailer!

I rent one and go trolling through the neighborhood with all the lonely housewives. It's a total MILF magnet.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I can answer that one easy !!!!!

Have sex in the bathroom of the dying spouses hospital room ..... it's already paid for.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

*"Jim's Motel & Live Bait Shop"*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> I can answer that one easy !!!!!
> 
> Have sex in the bathroom of the dying spouses hospital room ..... it's already paid for.


You are one sick puppy.:grin2:


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Nothing says romance like a tryst in a U-haul trailer!
> 
> I rent one and go trolling through the neighborhood with all the lonely housewives. It's a total MILF magnet.


Bahahahahaaaa!!! That is freakin' hysterical. 

I don't think I'll ever look at a U-Haul truck or towing trailer the same way anymore.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Sorry, I totally missed your point.
> 
> This women has no conscience, no sense of guilt.


Yeah, that was pretty much my thought - how these two are like disgusting ghouls who place their damned genitals higher on their priority list than the well-being of their spouses who are trusting them while battling horrific medical issues.

You know, there are lots of ways to 'escape' the horrors or sadness of one's life for a small amount of time, but screwing around with some married loser and completely disrespecting both suffering spouses in order to do it shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> I can answer that one easy !!!!!
> 
> Have sex in the bathroom of the dying spouses hospital room ..... it's already paid for.


 I love that answer!!!!

I would have posted that on the thread but don't know how Reddit works and was afraid they'd send an angry lynch mob with torches after me. LOL!!!!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's the part I find particularly humorous:

Where can I commit ADULTERY...that's cheap and tasteful? 

Are you freaking kidding me? By definition, adultery is tawdry. If you're going to screw and destroy two marriages, just go to the XXX films and screw in the back row or rent a room by the hour. It's befitting.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I never realized that one could be a classy piece of trash.

Learn something new every day :rofl:


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

In Dante's second circle of hell reserved for lust and adultery, why be surprised by new lows, when it comes to selfishness there is no depth, no bottom in fulfilling one's needs.Lust has no end but death, unless they are into that as well.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

First of all....what a horrible person - what horrible PEOPLE - cheating on sick spouses with special needs kids!

I did have to chuckle, however, when I compared this outrage to the downright defensiveness when you read stories of the man who has a girlfriend while his wife rots away in a nursing home from Alzheimer's. You know, "because she doesn't know him anyway, and HE needs some happiness!"

BOTH are disgusting. Period.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is what I found to especially bothersome.

It is one thing to want to conserve money (family resources!), and to 'think about how to do this on the cheap, it is another thing to actually ask advice on how to cheat cheaply. 

Cheep, cheep, cheap, cheat, tweet! 
This mockingbirds love song.

The women has no sense of propriety. 
No sense of balance. 
No shame.

Nor, does her lover.

Agh! Neither should be called lovers.

They have not a drop of love in them.
That is a term and a standard that they cannot meet.

They should set up a kiosk in the mall with curtains. Then charge a fee to watch them go at it.
After a month they can then afford that private room.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Ugh, just so gross....


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

In the music business we'd call it "Polishing Terds"

She needs to face the immortal indignation of the physician's chlamydia Q-Tip!


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

After my retirement I went to work for a large Casino/Hotel company.
They hosted a lot of conventions for several major companies.
The cheating going on was sometimes really bad. 
At the hotel bar, shiny wedding rings and all. 
One company had a $ 5000 bar tab set up.

Room service for two, but the room had one 
person registered. Guest complaints about noise,
couldn't really tell who was with who sometimes. 
Room doors banging in the middle of the night.
Companies paid for it all.

One real genius came with his girlfriend 
and got a suite, Two weeks later came back
with his wife, got a regular room. He tipped a
lot of people just to keep their mouths shut.

The couple you are describing sound like they 
really care about each other. NOT!! To cheap to 
rent a hotel room, really. Talk about a cheap date,
Dinner must be a burger and fries!! But I really care
about you honey !! Did you bring the tent/blanket ?

The loathsome cheaters are not really bright.
Kinda like a one watt burned out bulb!!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> I can answer that one easy !!!!!
> 
> Have sex in the bathroom of the dying spouses hospital room ..... it's already paid for.


They must have romantic music......even cheaters want romance.

This should be playing......


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> Here's the part I find particularly humorous:
> 
> Where can I commit ADULTERY...that's cheap and tasteful?
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me? By definition, adultery is tawdry. If you're going to screw and destroy two marriages, just go to the XXX films and screw in the back row or rent a room by the hour. It's befitting.


This made me think of someone I knew that was committing adultry. He was Catholic, and was freaking out about how he had to have fish because it was Friday, that he couldn’t have a burger! “So no meat besides fish on Friday, but Jesus is fine with Adultry?” :scratchhead:

And...this is why no one talks to me IRL....>


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Spicy said:


> This made me think of someone I knew that was committing adultry. He was Catholic, and was freaking out about how he had to have fish because it was Friday, that he couldn’t have a burger! “So no meat besides fish on Friday, but Jesus is fine with Adultry?” :scratchhead:
> 
> And...this is why no one talks to me IRL....>


No this is a perfect example, actually! I mean I'm fairly sure that if you look at adultery in comparison to consuming a burger, that even God would side on the eating of beef! 

Seriously, if you are going to COMMIT ADULTERY I doubt if "burger on the grill on Friday" is going to be the biggest convicting "sin"!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Spicy said:


> This made me think of someone I knew that was committing adultry. He was Catholic, and was freaking out about how he had to have fish because it was Friday, that he couldn’t have a burger! “So no meat besides fish on Friday, but Jesus is fine with Adultry?” :scratchhead:


Ahh, this is what I fondly refer to as a Cafeteria Catholic.

Much like one goes through the cafeteria line picking and choosing which foods to put on their tray, these are Catholics who pick and choose which sins to commit and which ones they won't commit. 

The ones that make me laugh the most are the staunch Catholic men who claim divorce is against their religion and they would NEVER leave their wives, yet they have NO problem cheating on their wives every chance they get.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Ahh, this is what I fondly refer to as a Cafeteria Catholic.
> 
> Much like one goes through the cafeteria line picking and choosing which foods to put on their tray, these are Catholics who pick and choose which sins to commit and which ones they won't commit.
> 
> The ones that make me laugh the most are the staunch Catholic men who claim divorce is against their religion and they would NEVER leave their wives, yet they have NO problem cheating on their wives every chance they get.


Calm down. It's not just Catholics that stray. lie and steal.
Sin is universal. 


Yes I am.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> Sorry, I totally missed your point.
> 
> This women has no conscience, no sense of guilt.
> 
> ...


Interesting that "blame" is assessed against a male in both cases.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Nothing says romance like a tryst in a U-haul trailer!
> 
> I rent one and go trolling through the neighborhood with all the lonely housewives. It's a total MILF magnet.


Hah

MILF magnet.

I think you're on to something there

U-Haul has:
Pickup , cargo van, 10', 15', 20', 26', and now introducing the MILF magnet size.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> Here is what I found to especially bothersome.
> 
> It is one thing to want to conserve money (family resources!), and to 'think about how to do this on the cheap, it is another thing to actually ask advice on how to cheat cheaply.


This is the part of the story that bothers me the most. 

It is not uncommon for people married to terminally ill or invalid individuals to seek comfort with others. However in contrast to the OP of that post, most people involved in these sorts of liasons understand discretion.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Lila said:


> This is the part of the story that bothers me the most.
> 
> It is not uncommon for people married to terminally ill or invalid individuals to seek comfort with others. However in contrast to the OP of that post, most people involved in these sorts of liaisons understand discretion.


Ah, a brave poster you are. :surprise:

Expect no 'likes' on this.. :|


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

BigToe said:


> Interesting that "blame" is assessed against a male in both cases.


In this case the woman is cheating and asking the horrible questions (even though her OM is also cheating). Women can be just as nefarious as any man for sure.

It's interesting. I am assuming the thing that a lot of us find disgusting is that she is so actively abandoning her husband during a health crisis.

If it were to come to light that he also cheated.....would it be okay for her to just let him rot in the hospital?

Personally, I don't think so. Situational ethics is not my thing.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Lila said:


> This is the part of the story that bothers me the most.
> 
> It is not uncommon for people married to terminally ill or invalid individuals to seek comfort with others. However in contrast to the OP of that post, most people involved in these sorts of liasons understand discretion.


This also speaks to our collective hypocrisy at times. I remember recently a story came to light about a famous woman who has a degenerative disease (ALS, MS, something) and her husband has a "friend." It was amazing how many people were defending him. I have also heard stories of people who have a "friend" when their spouse has alzheimer's etc. They tend to get more compassion and empathy than one would expect. But THIS case is almost universally disgusting. I wonder if that would change, were we to find out that the sick husband was abusive or a former cheater himself....

It's both interesting and sad how people who claim to be so black and white will change the narrative or the morality depending on what THEY find more offensive or what THEY have experienced.

All that said, I think she is terrible.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> This also speaks to our collective hypocrisy at times. I remember recently a story came to light about a famous woman who has a degenerative disease (ALS, MS, something) and her husband has a "friend." It was amazing how many people were defending him. I have also heard stories of people who have a "friend" when their spouse has alzheimer's etc. They tend to get more compassion and empathy than one would expect. But THIS case is almost universally disgusting. I wonder if that would change, were we to find out that the sick husband was abusive or a former cheater himself....
> 
> It's both interesting and sad how people who claim to be so black and white will change the narrative or the morality depending on what THEY find more offensive or what THEY have experienced.
> 
> All that said, I think she is terrible.


You're absolutely right. It's all about perspective and life experiences. Based on my own experiences, I would think much worse of the cheaters if they were to divorce their ill spouses and left them to fend for themselves in their suffering.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Did anyone check the OP's post history on Reddit? I hang out on Reddit and have read some of the Adultery sub. It's...ahhh...yeah. This kind of thing isn't rare, let's just say that.

However, it's not unheard of for a terminally ill spouse to give their permission. I don't know how likely it is, but it's possible one or both are acting within agreement from their spouse. Now, having had some experience with the subject, the rules to approved extramarital relations usually involve discretion. No being seen by friends/family/neighbors/co-workers, no bringing anyone home, that kind of thing. Since we know end of life care is expensive, it's not like most people in this situation are swimming in spare cash. It's possible they're acting with spousal consent and within the framework of whatever agreements they may have with their terminally ill spouses.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Okay, so a little close to home here....

My cousin, who I adored when I was younger. Is as I found out a cheating wench. She is a business traveller and has hooked up with a guy that is married to a woman who is battling cancer as well. (just f-ing swell). The excuse given that the cheaters cant get married is because of her. The loving husband is keeping her on his medical insurance to keep her alive. WHAT KIND OF FREAKING LIFE IS THAT!!!!! So now she is in perpetual prison watching her supposed "life partner" regale himself into another woman (my cousin). SICK!

And my cousin, let's not leave her out!!!! She leaves her husband who I really enjoy as a friend, for an older man who has money, but it's obviously tied up with wifey and all. And ofcourse we all in the family get to hear about the luuuuuvvv they share. I am turning green with puke here. My cousin has two daughters and one which is now going to college. Great example. I can't wait to hear about the relationship messes they get into....*rolls eyes


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

So nobody has any sympathy for Mr. Rochester?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

SunCMars wrote:



> Men have their little head to blame for this behavior.
> 
> I guess some women have the little guy in the boat to blame.








BigToe said:


> Interesting that "blame" is assessed against a male in both cases.


Men want to be where the action is. :smile2:
I can't blame them. :wink2:
It is definitely 'worth' the trouble. :grin2:

One male gets the carnival, the carnal ride, the heaving 'to and fro' of his life.
The other guy gets the slide of his life.... into heaven on Earth.


Yes. :laugh:





[THM]- The Typist I


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> Did anyone check the OP's post history on Reddit? I hang out on Reddit and have read some of the Adultery sub. It's...ahhh...yeah. This kind of thing isn't rare, let's just say that.
> 
> However, it's not unheard of for a terminally ill spouse to give their permission. I don't know how likely it is, but it's possible one or both are acting within agreement from their spouse. Now, having had some experience with the subject, the rules to approved extramarital relations usually involve discretion. No being seen by friends/family/neighbors/co-workers, no bringing anyone home, that kind of thing. Since we know end of life care is expensive, it's not like most people in this situation are swimming in spare cash. It's possible they're acting with spousal consent and within the framework of whatever agreements they may have with their terminally ill spouses.


Nice of you to give the OP the benefit of the doubt.
What are the odds that both cheaters got permission?

We can speculate all day, and that is dandy.
We have a tendency to make excuses for bizarre behavior.
We only need to see then as people who are smelly randy.

If, if both did not get pre-approval and one did...
Then it stinks only half as bad.

Anything is possible, somethings are even worse.

Some people murder their spouse so that they can marry their new love.
Uh, that is worse.

Sum, some, ergo sum poop.





[THM]- King Brian


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I am all for two lovers finding long lasting and meaningful mental, and physical love.
There is nothing better.

Please divorce first.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Affaircare said:


> Here's the part I find particularly humorous:
> 
> Where can I commit ADULTERY...that's cheap and tasteful?


But it seems better than enforced celibacy, no? I mean, they've got needs, too.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Whether your spouse is ill or disabled or whatever they are still your spouse and you are still married. 
I cant imagine what one of those cheated on spouses would feel if they discovered their husband/wife was cheating on them as well as having to cope with being ill. Isn't it in sickness and in heath? 
What I hate as well is the fact that others are encouraging them to cheat, but I guess they are liars and cheats as well so think nothing of it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lila said:


> You're absolutely right. It's all about perspective and life experiences. Based on my own experiences, I would think much worse of the cheaters if they were to divorce their ill spouses and left them to fend for themselves in their suffering.


How about they just keep their promises and remain faithful though? Be a supportive husband or wife?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> But it seems better than enforced celibacy, no? I mean, they've got needs, too.


You don't die if you don't have sex for a time.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> Did anyone check the OP's post history on Reddit? I hang out on Reddit and have read some of the Adultery sub. It's...ahhh...yeah. This kind of thing isn't rare, let's just say that.
> 
> However, it's not unheard of for a terminally ill spouse to give their permission. I don't know how likely it is, but it's possible one or both are acting within agreement from their spouse. Now, having had some experience with the subject, the rules to approved extramarital relations usually involve discretion. No being seen by friends/family/neighbors/co-workers, no bringing anyone home, that kind of thing. Since we know end of life care is expensive, it's not like most people in this situation are swimming in spare cash. It's possible they're acting with spousal consent and within the framework of whatever agreements they may have with their terminally ill spouses.


If my husband were to ever get ill and give his permission for me to have another partner, there is no way I would take him up on it. He is still my husband and its still adultery.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > You're absolutely right. It's all about perspective and life experiences. Based on my own experiences, I would think much worse of the cheaters if they were to divorce their ill spouses and left them to fend for themselves in their suffering.
> ...


In an ideal world no one would cheat. Unfortunately we don't live in an ideal world. 

Would it be better for them to divorce their respective spouses and let them fend for themselves? And before you answer that they should stick it out because of "vows" not everyone has the mental fortitude or selflessness to do that.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

That is a REAL thread? Wow. How horrible.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> I never realized that one could be a classy piece of trash.
> 
> Learn something new every day :rofl:


Yep, I was today years old when I learnt that too!



MJJEAN said:


> However, it's not unheard of for a terminally ill spouse to give their permission. I don't know how likely it is, but it's possible one or both are acting within agreement from their spouse. Now, having had some experience with the subject, the rules to approved extramarital relations usually involve discretion. No being seen by friends/family/neighbors/co-workers, no bringing anyone home, that kind of thing. Since we know end of life care is expensive, it's not like most people in this situation are swimming in spare cash. It's possible they're acting with spousal consent and within the framework of whatever agreements they may have with their terminally ill spouses.


It's still gross, cheap and a betrayal of both their spouse and wedding vows. Yuck.



Diana7 said:


> Whether your spouse is ill or disabled or whatever they are still your spouse and you are still married.
> I cant imagine what one of those cheated on spouses would feel if they discovered their husband/wife was cheating on them as well as having to cope with being ill. Isn't it in sickness and in heath?
> 
> What I hate as well is the fact that others are encouraging them to cheat, but I guess they are liars and cheats as well so think nothing of it.


100% agree. Married is married. What happened to "in sickness and in health" and "til death us do part", do wedding mean anything anymore? At all??


----------



## Zodiac (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm gonna be single the rest of my life. Between my ex and these sorts of stories...... I feel like I should just move to mars, so at least I can get a school named after me. I'm just mad I missed the opportunity to make the U-haul joke.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Lila said:


> In an ideal world no one would cheat. Unfortunately we don't live in an ideal world.
> 
> Would it be better for them to divorce their respective spouses and let them fend for themselves? And before you answer that they should stick it out because of "vows" not everyone has the mental fortitude or selflessness to do that.


It depends on whether they meant the promises that they made to them or not.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I remember on the Doc's cheatin' channel there was an OW who, along with her lover, were both feeling terrible guilt about their cheating. So they booked in for couple's counselling sessions for therapy to stop the guilty feelings.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Zodiac said:


> I'm gonna be single the rest of my life. Between my ex and these sorts of stories...... I feel like I should just move to mars, so at least I can get a school named after me. I'm just mad I missed the opportunity to make the U-haul joke.


I can sympathize with that feeling.


----------

